# Sticky  RESOURCE: Depression



## TruSeeker777

Running on Empty: There must be more to life than this


----------



## Caedmon

That is a fantastic resource Karen.  I really got a lot out of reading it. A lot of the scripture quotes spoke to me. I could relate. I hadn't thought of seeing depression through the lives of biblical figures.

Somehow, knowing that my depression is shared by so many others helps me. Even Jesus cried out for comfort on the cross. We are all just human... just fumbling through the dark. I dunno, it's nice to think that I'm not alone. And that the Spirit never gives up on us... never. Thanks


----------



## TruSeeker777

I'm glad it helped you :squeeze


----------



## bonso

thank u


----------



## PJace

The first link is broken  I'm not sure if the other resources at that site are exactly what was linked earlier.


----------



## metomeya

I just wanted to add my two cents with depression.

Depression takes a long time to get over cause whatever is causing has some deep roots in your life.

I find the best way to deal with it in the mean time is to avoid triggers. You should know what they are better than anyone else.

I do want to give a heads up that depression can get triggered from routine. Even if you are comfortable with the route, your subconscious knows you aren't happy on the inside. And when you just do routines, your subconscious starts to get a louder voice in your.

The point is not to avoid what is causing your depression, but to give you a break from it so you can start working towards a better life that can face head-on the root cause of your depression.


----------



## Abigail2

*For depression, when nothing seems to work*

Stop trying to fix _YOURSELF_ and *HELP SOMEONE ELSE* (the opportunities are boundless). That's where your inner-strength lies... totally selfless, no fear...THE REAL YOU :yes


----------

